# On Ebay now a boy and girl Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bicycle



## Sped Man (Apr 22, 2017)

The bikes are located in Chicago. Cycle Smithy has them. It is your opportunity to own one of each.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112376814644


----------



## stoney (Apr 22, 2017)

Huh, I don't believe I have ever seen a girl's Rocket bike before.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2017)

stoney said:


> Huh, I don't believe I have ever seen a girl's Rocket bike before.




you haven't


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 23, 2017)

Do you know if he will sell them separately?


----------

